# Bum cleaning!!



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Weird question now but am i the only person who is having to wipe my cockapoo's bum after a poo, due to it getting messy? Also i'm having to bath her alot as the insides of her hind legs are getting wee dribbled down them resulting in a nasty smell!!! Is this just because she is only 8 weeks or will i always be doing this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i should just be her age, im finding delta is rather yelow round he legs and i have to wash them, i dont remember Echo having the same problem. 


what food is she on.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

You should have got a male haha
the wee comes out in a different place and misses his legs completely
You need some andrex wet wipes for her bumole
xxx


----------



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL Mand very helpful!!!  x


----------



## steve-topia (Aug 3, 2010)

Darcy has good solid poos and he's 8 1/2 weeks, could it be her diet?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Having a male doesn't always help! When they are young their willie is too short to miss completely (Unless Teddy is not very well endowed. LOL) There are a couple of us on another forum who discussed this, and we were advised to give them a 'hygeine cut'. I scissor cut Teddy's hair all over his belly and on and around his willy and haven't had the problem since. All bums need their hair cut short around the 'exit'. Before I cut the hair he was always yellow and smelly, now he is just a normal filthy little tinker. I think he is happier without his yellow belly, too, as he is quite keen to lie on his back and let me cut away! Hmmmm. Anyway, just be careful - you wouldn't want an unexpected circumcision!


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Poppy's poos were a bit loose when we brought her home at 8 weeks. spoke to the vet and he advised to put her in a cage overnight as she won't pooh her cage and her poos will be in her system longer and more solid. Did this and it worked immediatly.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla had real soft/slimy running poo's when she was about 7 months old but that was due to her diet. Now have her on Nature's Harvest (wet food) and James Wellbeloved (biscuits) cereal free.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Princess Poppy said:


> Poppy's poos were a bit loose when we brought her home at 8 weeks. spoke to the vet and he advised to put her in a cage overnight as she won't pooh her cage and her poos will be in her system longer and more solid. Did this and it worked immediatly.


Have noticed that Darla's poo's will be solid if she goes for a poo a long time after eating, but if she goes quite soon then they are softer (not runny, just softer)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

On the fascinating subject of puppy poos - I have recently changed Teddy to Burns dry food, with some mince and gravy or something on top. Since then I have noticed that he has nice firm poos, and less of them. He is still not keen on kibble, but he eats it in the evening when all the meaty stuff is gone and he knows there is nothing else coming his way. 
Poor wee thing gets neutered tomorrow - not looking forward to taking him to vet. He hasn't a clue whats in store for him!


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never had a problem with Bonnie but struggled with Bessie up until 5 months of age. She constantly had runny poos so the vet put her on a prescription bland diet (Royal Canin) although we were feeding her Royal Canin junior which the breeder was feeding her on. The vet also said that she will probably have a sensitive tummy for life. We changed her food to James Wellbeloved and didn't give her any titbits for several weeks but she still had runny poos, so I cut her feed size down and her poos have firmed up, so I just think that her little tummy wasn't digesting her food properly and we now give her the odd titbit and she is fine now.


----------

